# Tinkerbell, Tiny Lamb



## Sheepshape (Apr 8, 2014)

Some of you may have seen my post on big lambs.....of which I'm a tremendous fan.

Well yesterday saw Trixie, a year old lamb herself , give birth to twins with remarkable speed and ease.

Her second lamb, Tinkerbell, is tiny....well under 3 pounds, but sucking and standing right away and bouncing at 4 hours.

Know what?....I'm bowled over by this tiny bundle of joy.


----------



## Ruus (Apr 8, 2014)

She's so cute!  I'm partial to the tiny lambs myself. Of course I raise Soay, so any birth weight over five pounds sounds enormous to me, lol.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 8, 2014)

How adorable!


----------



## geniebell (Apr 29, 2014)

Awww...precious!


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 29, 2014)

The little 'uns are 3 weeks old today,out in the field,active and doing very well. They have grown quite a lot and now just look small!


----------

